# Panasonic Unveils new LED and Plasma TVs, New Apps for YouTube, HSN



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am happy to read that Panasonic is continuing their plasma line! 

That is very good news!


----------

